# Soaked Clams on the Grill



## Deeblock (Sep 21, 2007)

Me and some friends love to get together and eat a couple hundred clams now and again, and we have come up with an excellent way to prepare them.

The first thing we do is soak the clams in a water/beer mixture, but not for too long, or the clams will die prematurely. We also add some salt, pepper, and whatever else we are feeling into the mixture.

Then it's as simple as throwing them on the grill, and hitting them with lemon and butter once in a while. When they open up, they are just about ready. 

Served with some nice butter, it's about the best meal of clams I've ever had.


----------



## QSis (Sep 21, 2007)

Charcoal grill or gas?  Do you toss any wood chips in the grill?

Lee


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 21, 2007)

Growing up on the water in Long Island, NY, I spent the better part of all the spring thru summer months eating clams fresh off the charcoal grill (no need for wood chips - you're not smoking them), but we didn't bother soaking them in anything.  Also, why pour butter & lemon juice on them on the grill?  Since the clams are (or should be) tightly closed, what's the point?  And once they just start to open, they're done (unless you like eating rubber - lol!!).

However, once those babies just start to open, take them off & serve them with large bowls of melted butter with fresh lemon juice & that's all that's needed for a real feast.  This is also the time for lots of cold beer - a much better use for it than soaking clams that don't need it - lol!!!!


----------



## amber (Sep 21, 2007)

I love clams.  Can someone refresh my memory as to getting the sand out of them prior to cooking?  It is such a turn off when you eat a clam and get a grain of sand in your mouth.


----------



## Deeblock (Nov 9, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> Growing up on the water in Long Island, NY, I spent the better part of all the spring thru summer months eating clams fresh off the charcoal grill (no need for wood chips - you're not smoking them), but we didn't bother soaking them in anything.  Also, why pour butter & lemon juice on them on the grill?  Since the clams are (or should be) tightly closed, what's the point?  And once they just start to open, they're done (unless you like eating rubber - lol!!).
> 
> However, once those babies just start to open, take them off & serve them with large bowls of melted butter with fresh lemon juice & that's all that's needed for a real feast.  This is also the time for lots of cold beer - a much better use for it than soaking clams that don't need it - lol!!!!



The clams open...we put some butter and lemon on them, salt, pepper, what have you. Then take them off, and you can do whatever you like from there.


----------



## George© (Jan 2, 2008)

QSis said:


> Charcoal grill or gas?  Do you toss any wood chips in the grill?
> 
> Lee



Ooohh....that would be good...smoke them with some apple chips.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 22, 2008)

If you get the chance try this with oysters too. Add a small dash of hot sauce and make that garlic butter instead of plain butter. 

Can't wait to try with clams.


----------



## Jaroslavgreen (May 9, 2008)

> water/beer mixture


What about using vinegar?


----------



## JPolito830 (May 9, 2008)

The heck with the water...Straight beer is always good


----------

